# Is visa granted or not.



## Dawn Baydan (Apr 25, 2014)

Received email below but just been told that because there is no reference number in the title or email telling us what my husband can or can't do then we do not have visa. It will have been refused. Can anyone shed some light in this please.



visa application‏


visa application
ISTANvisainfo..fco.gov.uk (ISTANvisainfo..fco.gov.uk) Add to contacts 05/01/2015 Keep this message at the top of your inbox 
To: 
ISTANvisainf..fco.gov.uk
Dear Applicant,

A decision has now been taken on your application. Your documents will be sent to you shortly through the Visa Application Centre (VAC). Please use the tracking facility on .visainfoservices...com to check when it is available for collection with your tracking number starting with CSC.

Kind Regards,
Customer Services Unit, UK Visas and Immigration | British Consulate General | Istanbul 

PLEASE DO NOT REPLY DIRECTLY TO THIS EMAIL ADDRESS. Please note that, this email address does not accept incoming emails. If you need to reply, please send it through .visainfoservices


----------



## Dawn Baydan (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone ??????


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Dawn, you can't be sure until you receive his passport back however in our experience receiving this email was positive and we had a yes. Others I know of who were refused did not receive an email. Good luck to you both!


----------

